# Is Any Quartz Watch Worth Â£1000 Or More??



## Griff

Well, is it, and why!??









I once spent Â£450 on a new Tag that was in a sale, but never again.

I would not spent more than Â£250 to Â£300 tops.

How can a quartz be worth any more!!? Please explain









Here is a Swiss Rotary quartz with a Swiss Ronda 5 jewel quartz movement.

It is rhodium flashed all st. steel case with screw back, and signed screw down crown.

It is 100m and has a sapphire, and is 35mm dia ex crown.

I have fitted a perfect fitting Seiko bracelet.............see pics. I also show the original strap.

The bars are screw fitted like the RLT4.

Now then...........how much.

How does Â£39 grab yuh!!
















It was end of line sale at Index.

Now please tell me about these Â£1000+ quartz watches
































The minute hand is nearly at 3. The light obscures it a bit



















It's great on this Seiko strap which is very comfy!!


----------



## Griff

P.s.

I apologise before hand if this thread resurrects Alex!!


----------



## PhilM

You bargain hunter Griff







for Â£39 quid you can't go wrong in my mind. As for the Â£1k or more on a watch that is quartz, I wouldn't be happy paying that much as I would rather buy a mechanical watch.

I was thinking a few months ago about getting a Marathon SAR quartz edition. I know they are solid watches, but at the end of the day I just couldn't part with that amount of cash.









I'm glad now as I managed to get an ever rarer watch. The RLT36


----------



## Regal325

It depends what you buy a watch for and why.

Take some Omega / Rolex and plenty of others....you get the same case and bracelet as a mechanical equivalent and a quartz movement that will under almost all circumstances outperform its mechanical equivalent.

Now, with 10 year battery life and the wonderful eco-drive system, why would you want a mechanical that needs oiling and servicing like an old 2 stroke motorbike. Yes, a quartz will need a battery at some stage, but leaving aside waterproofing, which is common to both types, a battery change is a 10 minute job even for a trainee, as against maybe a few hours work by a skilled horologist at what, Â£xx per hour?

Modern quartz are probably a more reliable buy in the long run than a mechanical ....yes some will say....Ah! but a mechanical has a soul and is alive....well so does a hamster.

If you want/need top accuracy then it has to be quartz (why buy something that isnt as accurate as it could be?)

It depends on how you value accuracy or, on the other hand, how much you enjoy mechanical engineering.


----------



## Ibrahombre

The most expensive Quartz watch i have is a Breitling B1 reportedly cost Â£1700-1800 New but at mosyt i reckon its no more than Â£800 tops.


----------



## Ironpants

By the time you get to this kind of price point you are talking less about content and more about the 'abstract values' you wear on your wrist, whether it is mech or electric.

I wanted my Speedy for the history, however misplaced I know that to be before the Omega experts remind me of the changes over the years ; ). And yes a modern chrono, quartz or not, would have satisfied my material needs just as well if not better for a fraction of the price.

Toby

Oh yes that Rotary looks stunning in the photos. Nice catch!

Toby


----------



## jasonm

I dont know why your singling out quartz watches









You think the mech movement in your ( for example) Seamaster cost a lot to make?









People have a percieved notion that mech movements cost a lot so therefore the watches are worth more....

Im sure they do cost more to make than quartz modules but I bet its not much more...

If you want to spend a grand on a watch then it is by definition worth it.....


----------



## Roger

I have now been collecting watches for almost 40 years and have owned/bought/tried most types and makes.

My collection embraces both mechanical and quartz. I used to be keen on mechanical watches, but in the last 10 to 15 years, my tastes have changed. I am now not so interested in the mechanical side, but rather more on accuracy and function.

I have to go along with the comments of regal325 and jason on this one.

I often compare my Speedie Pro with the X33 which I obtained recently and have to conclude that whilst the Speedie Pro has the hertiage, the functionallity of the X33 is just so superior that they dont bear fair comparison. And yes....I would, if needed buy an X33 again without hesitation.

The situation is analagous to the time when Marine Chronometers were all mechanical........quartz came along, proved superior and ousted most of the mechanical ones.......until GPS came along...but thats another story for another thread

I suppose its like vintage cars...why bother with an Austin 7, when a Ford Fiesta will do it all better.

Roger


----------



## Stan

The problem with quartz watches is that it's very difficult to determine how good the movement is to begin with. There are some truly remarkable quartz movements but many are very average and modest in price.

I wouldn't want to pay big bucks for a quartz watch with a Â£5 movement in it but a quality, third generation quatz that keeps time to a few seconds a year and is temperature compenstated is a different matter.

If you buy a watch with an Eta 2824-2 in it you know what you're getting, with most quartz watches you don't.

I do like quartz watches by the way.


----------



## MarkF

jasonm said:


> If you want to spend a grand on a watch then it is by definition worth it.....


In a nutshell, well done Jase, have you been reading books lately?


----------



## jasonm

Thanks Mark....You noticed


----------



## JoT

MarkF said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to spend a grand on a watch then it is by definition worth it.....
> 
> 
> 
> In a nutshell, well done Jase, have you been reading books lately?
Click to expand...

That's a good one ..... I will have to remember that









I like your find Griff .... but in answer to your question I think a quartz watch can be worth Â£1000 or more


----------



## Griff

Thanks









It's really quite simple isn't it!

You pay for a watch to be an item of jewelry and you pay through the nose for the name. The point is.........it's really all bollocks

The Rotary cost me Â£39 and it is a quality item.

But I do believe top mechanicals are worth a lot more than any quartz, although I am not knocking the pros of a quartz movement. The job of work it does is excellent

A quartz costing over a Â£1000 should be encrusted with diamonds for it to be truly worthy of that value









Does anyone here think a Tag quartz costing Â£650 is worth that money!!?? You are paying through the nose because it has the logo Tag Heuer. I really think it is crap paying that much for such a watch


----------



## ESL

Love that Rotary, Griff - good find! Interesting question too.

In my opinion - I don't think quartz has much, if anything, to do with it - it's more to do with price. Why would anyone spend Â£10,000 on a watch when a Â£1,000 watch would do the same job? Or Â£1,000 when a Â£9.99 would do the same job? I think the question confuses the need to tell the time, with the desire for an individual to own something of perceived value.

If all we wanted to do was to tell the time, then a Â£7.99 quartz from Argos would provide the necessary functionality.

It's very obvious that anyone who spends Â£1,000 on a quartz watch is not merely buying the functionality that a quartz watch provides - they have a desire to own a Â£1,000 watch, plain and simple - functionality does not even enter into their thoughts. Whether it is quartz, mechanical, powered by light or a hydrogen fuel cell is probably completely irrelevant: it is a Â£1,000 watch that they wish to own.

So as Jason states by definition it is worth it - certainly to that individual. You can't impose your values on someone else's lifestyle decision.

What do I think? Well... if I am in the market for a quartz watch that costs Â£1,000 or thereabouts (and I would love to have a Breitling Aerospace) then yes, it is worth it.

But as I don't have the cash then NO - it's way overpriced.


----------



## Griff

ESL said:


> Love that Rotary, Griff - good find! Interesting question too.
> 
> In my opinion - I don't think quartz has much, if anything, to do with it - it's more to do with price. Why would anyone spend Â£10,000 on a watch when a Â£1,000 watch would do the same job? Or Â£1,000 when a Â£9.99 would do the same job? I think the question confuses the need to tell the time, with the desire for an individual to own something of perceived value.
> 
> If all we wanted to do was to tell the time, then a Â£7.99 quartz from Argos would provide the necessary functionality.
> 
> It's very obvious that anyone who spends Â£1,000 on a quartz watch is not merely buying the functionality that a quartz watch provides - they have a desire to own a Â£1,000 watch, plain and simple - functionality does not even enter into their thoughts. Whether it is quartz, mechanical, powered by light or a hydrogen fuel cell is probably completely irrelevant: it is a Â£1,000 watch that they wish to own.
> 
> So as Jason states by definition it is worth it - certainly to that individual. You can't impose your values on someone else's lifestyle decision.
> 
> What do I think? Well... if I am in the market for a quartz watch that costs Â£1,000 or thereabouts (and I would love to have a Breitling Aerospace) then yes, it is worth it.
> 
> But as I don't have the cash then NO - it's way overpriced.


A Â£7.99 quartz wouldn't meet the level of quality desired by an enthusiast.

That's too far the other extreme

Once the kind of spec is obtained as in my Rotary, an acceptable quality is reached.

The level of improvement from that in a Â£1000 quartz is very large in price and very small in actual further quality or spec., assuming the same functionality.

Big bucks therefore for name only.

Its throwing apples into an orchard


----------



## ESL

> A Â£7.99 quartz wouldn't meet the level of quality desired by an enthusiast.
> 
> That's too far the other extreme


But that is still missing my point. The person buying the Â£1,000 watch is NOT buying the functionality or the quality. They are buying a watch that happens to cost Â£1,000 because it will give them whatever buzz they need.

Functionality and quality don't enter their particular equation. It's their lifestyle choice.


----------



## jasonm

Griff, exactly the same can be said for mechanicals, its your perception that mechs are worth in cash terms that is stoping you seeing that, they are not...The fact that there are Â£1000 quartz watches being sold alongside Â£1000 mech watches means that the sum cost of the parts involved have nothing at all to do with the sticker price....


----------



## Griff

> But that is still missing my point. The person buying the Â£1,000 watch is NOT buying the functionality or the quality. They are buying a watch that happens to cost Â£1,000 because it will give them whatever buzz they need.


Then the silly buggers need an asprin and a lie down till the feeling wears off.









If I'm going to shell out over a grand on a quartz I want the watch to be worthy of that value, and not just because the balance of my mind was disturbed enough to require the buzz of spending a grand.


----------



## dan18

Griff said:


> But that is still missing my point. The person buying the Â£1,000 watch is NOT buying the functionality or the quality. They are buying a watch that happens to cost Â£1,000 because it will give them whatever buzz they need.
> 
> 
> 
> Then the silly buggers need an asprin and a lie down till the feeling wears off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm going to shell out over a grand on a quartz I want the watch to be worthy of that value, and not just because the balance of my mind was disturbed enough to require the buzz of spending a grand.
Click to expand...

surely beauty is in the eye of the beholder, if you want blow Â£1000 on a quartz watch, go ahead, just dont tell anyone on this forum.


----------



## Griff

ESL said:


> A Â£7.99 quartz wouldn't meet the level of quality desired by an enthusiast.
> 
> That's too far the other extreme
> 
> 
> 
> But that is still missing my point. The person buying the Â£1,000 watch is NOT buying the functionality or the quality. They are buying a watch that happens to cost Â£1,000 because it will give them whatever buzz they need.
> 
> Functionality and quality don't enter their particular equation. It's their lifestyle choice.
Click to expand...

Getting that kind of point might be ill advised


----------



## dan18

ha ha ha


----------



## jasonm

So you went to see a doctor after you bought your Seamaster did you?


----------



## Griff

Of course I didn't Mr Jase

I bought a 2nd hand SMP and NOT the quartz version 

The quartz version never warmed me to it.

I like the 1120 mech. It is worthy of its value


----------



## jasonm

But in material terms the movement must only cost a couple of quid more than the quartz module....

So by your own argument is just not worth it......


----------



## JohnFraininthe93rd

jasonm said:


> Griff, exactly the same can be said for mechanicals, its your perception that mechs are worth in cash terms that is stoping you seeing that, they are not...The fact that there are Â£1000 quartz watches being sold alongside Â£1000 mech watches means that the sum cost of the parts involved have nothing at all to do with the sticker price....


Isn't it a bit gullible to assume a watch is worthy of Â£1000+ price tag because it is an automatic?

The main reason that the majority of watches over Â£1000 are automatics is because it is assumed that all "exclusive" watches should have automatic movements. The price tag does not bear a true reflection on the actual cost of the movement used. For example do really think that the movement of a Â£10,000 automatic watch would have cost Â£9,000+ to make??

It just isn't possible to say a quartz watch shouldn't cost more than a certain amount, because the price of a watch is based on so much more than just the cost of the movement.


----------



## jasonm

Exactly John......









These are luxury goods ...Not just watches......


----------



## Griff

What the hell are luxury goods in terms of watches.









It's a question of extremes

I do not believe there is little difference in price between a 7750 chrono and an ETA quartz chrono movement.

The 1120 in the Omega is superb and personalised.

OK then........let someone accurately give us the price of each of these movements

I bet the Tag quartz movements are about Â£15!!???


----------



## jasonm

Griff said:


> What the hell are luxury goods in terms of watches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a question of extremes
> 
> I do not believe there is little difference in price between a 7750 chrono and an ETA quartz chrono movement.
> 
> The 1120 in the Omega is superb and personalised.
> 
> OK then........let someone accurately give us the price of each of these movements
> 
> I bet the Tag quartz movements are about Â£15!!???


The cost of the movements is irrelevent









We will never know how much they cost the manafactures, which is what matters, cost retail is no way to judge what they are 'worth'

The 1120 may be superb ( personalised?







) but it cost Omega (Swatch) tuppence to make.....

As has been repeatedly said before, you dont buy a watch at this price point, you buy a brand and all that comes with it....

Your recent Rotary proves it, a good quality reliable watch can be made and sold for a good profit at 40 quid


----------



## Roger

Another thought....

A competant watchmaker can adjust a mech movement to, say +/- 2 secs/day.

A competant tech can easily adjust a reasonable quartz movement to 1 in 32,768 ths of a second....

ie 1Hz in 32768 (the standard frequency of a quartz movt)

I know, I do this 50 times a day at work.

Roger


----------



## jasonm

> What the hell are luxury goods


How on earth can I explain the concept of luxury goods to a man who loves Skodas so much


----------



## Regal325

> How on earth can I explain the concept of luxury goods to a man who loves Skodas so much


Or anyone who could seriously consider a Citroen C1 ?


----------



## Roger

Which Omega watch is is the most sought after??

I venture to suggest the Marine Chronometer?

mechanical??? nope


----------



## jasonm

Thats a coincidence Roger, JonW and I were just chatting this morning about the Marine Chronometer









A truly amazing watch


----------



## Roger

Jase,

its been on my wishlist for a long time

Rog


----------



## pugster

personally i wouldnt spend more than a few quid on a quartz watch ,mechanical movements do cost more to make ,you can easily see that if you have to buy one for a watch ,that said quartz watches from the same company usually do cost less than there mechanical counterparts tho imo the difference is not enough.

one of the first watches i bought was an eterna galaxis chronograph with a broken movement ,these retailed at about the Â£500+ mark ,cost for a new movement for it was Â£60 (and im not a repair shop buying bulk or a dealer) ,do i think the case was worth the other Â£440 ? no chance ,i guess i like to think im gettng 'more' with the amount of parts in a mechanical.

,that said if you like the watch and have the money and dont care what is running it ,go ahead its you its going to give pleasure to not anyone else and thats what counts.


----------



## Bladerunner

At the end of the day, you take your money....


----------



## limey

... and you makes your choice.


----------



## Bladerunner

limey said:


> ... and you makes your choice.


Your quite right: I agree


----------



## quoll

What do Citizen 'The Citizen' s sell for? It is hard to argue with that kind of investment in quality.










Personally I wouldn't pay big money for a 'brand' quartz watch now - but I have done in the past before I got the WIS bug.


----------



## Griff

jasonm said:


> Thats a coincidence Roger, JonW and I were just chatting this morning about the Marine Chronometer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A truly amazing watch


It would be better if it were quartz wouln't it and over 2 grand!!!!







































> But in material terms the movement must only cost a couple of quid more than the quartz module....


If you believe that you are still confused after driving too fast!!

Lie down and think again!!











> .......The 1120 may be superb ( personalised? ) but it cost Omega (Swatch) tuppence to make.....










On which planet!!!









Increase medication Jase!

Present dose 'aint working!!!!


----------



## Griff

> But in material terms the movement must only cost a couple of quid more than the quartz module....
> 
> So by your own argument is just not worth it......


Again.....not so

Change car to a C1.........slow down..........take more water with it..........sit in easy chair, and slowly count all fingers and toes, and if you get ten of each, your medication is at the right level, and review opinion on Â£1000 quartz watches, and when you come up with the right answer, you can upgrade C1 to a C2!!!


----------



## ESL

> It would be better if it were quartz wouln't it and over 2 grand!!!!


The Omega Marine Chronometer IS quartz, Griff and very likely SERIOUSLY over two grand - if you could ever find one.


----------



## Griff

I assumed mech. because of the word chronometer.














































Good Gawd!!!

The mind boggles!!























Is it solar quartz or autoquartz!?

If it's battery then I think 2 grand for one of 'em is hideous

If you are dripping with money like Elton John then you might be daft enough to pay it

If I were dripping with money I still wouldn't pay it on principle.

Bloody barmy IMO


----------



## Roger

> The Omega Marine Chronometer IS quartz


I.m surprised that anyone with an interest in Omega wouldnt know that....

When you get down to actual manufacturing of movements...in the case of say, Omega, the bottom of the range cheaper models like the Seamaster, the plates and gears are stamped out my the million.....assembled by pick-and-place machines...the balances are probably outsourced and shipped in by the 1000 per tray again fitted by pick-and-place.

The P & P machines could as easily be programmed to assemble the quartz movements.

The only time difference is at the end when human intervention is need to adjust, with the mechs taking longer due to be less predictable than the quartz.

So manufacturing costs are probably fairly similar


----------



## jasonm

Good 'ol Griff









Dont let facts get in the way of a discussion









So you think that the bulk of the ticket price of your Omega Mechanical Seamaster is because the movement cost a lot to make do you??

A mate of mine would say 'catmuck'


----------



## Griff

Ah well.

Someone enlighten me why it is worth Â£2000 + then as a quartz watch.

How long does the battery last?


----------



## jasonm

Credit to Bill Sohne:

The most accurate wristwatch in the world. Still today, the Megaquartz 2400 is, indisputably, the most accurate, the most technologically advanced wristwatch in the world.

Developed by OMEGA in collaboration with the Battele Institute of Geneva, the first prototypes (cal. 1500) were presented at the Basel Fair in 1970.

It was first introduced on the market in 1974 (calibre 1510). Its unmatched precision of one second a month is around 10 times superior to that of an ordinary quartz watch.

This precision results from a specially designed tiny disc-shaped resonator, sealed in a capsule, which vibrates at the incredible rate of 2,359,296 times a second ! The high frequency earned one version, calibre 1511, the title of Marine Chronometer from the astronomic and chronometric observatory of Neuchatel - a unique award.

After 63 days of rigorous testing, the mean variation rate was no more than 2 thousandths of a second per day ! In addition, the Megaquartz 2400 was the first watch equipped with a time-zone-and-second-adjustment device for changing the hour without affecting the minutes or the seconds, for fine second adjustment and for synchronizing the seconds with an official time signal. Thus, for the first time in watchmaking history, the seconds were given their full importance.


----------



## JonW

The MC was also created at a time when quartz was in its infancy and as such more expensive, it is also hand built and from parts that harked back to mechanical processes and quality, ie bridges and plates along with stepper motors etc.

Griff, Im suprised you didnt know about these...


----------



## Stan

I'm truly surprised that all the WISs on this site dismiss quartz watches so easily, Rolex was a prime mover in the development of what is known as third generation quartz technology.

The Swiss gave up on quartz when they realised that most watch buyers were more interested in the "status" of a watch than they were in the accuracy of their products. Basic quartz movements were accurate enough for most uses, that's why they put them in expensive cases and charge a fortune for them.

The customer is always right.









Just my opinion based on what I've read.


----------



## pugster

megaquartz is only the most accurate watch in the world till the battery runs out (unless you carry some tools and a spare battery around with you)


----------



## Griff

I love it when a plan comes together!!!


----------



## chris l

This one is priceless....

My 50th birthday yesterday; this was a present from my 6 year old niece, who bought it with her pocket money when she spotted it in a pound shop.

To quote Alice - "Uncle Chris likes watches and everybody likes Pooh".

I have promised to wear it to work tomorrow, and I shall. Go nicely with me suit it will...



Thank you Alice. I do like it. But how do you wind it up....?


----------



## jasonm

Ahhh thats sweet,









I would wear it with pride


----------



## chris l

jasonm said:


> Ahhh thats sweet,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would wear it with pride


I know; I came over all moist meself...

I think she's thinking of Christmas.

Old cynic.


----------



## TimD

You're not alone Griff. I think anyone who spends more than Â£200 on a quartz watch needs their head examining!

Cheers,

Tim.


----------



## JoT

TimD said:


> You're not alone Griff. I think anyone who spends more than Â£200 on a quartz watch needs their head examining!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Tim.


Nowt wrong with my head


----------



## foztex

Stuff quartz, bring back tuning forks.









Any-one know how much this cost new? I'd love to know.










Andy

ps and before I get junped on by pedants, I know that a quartz crystal is essentially a tuning fork


----------



## JohnFraininthe93rd

TimD said:


> You're not alone Griff. I think anyone who spends more than Â£200 on a quartz watch needs their head examining!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Tim.


And your reasoning is???

Surely if you were choosing a watch using your head you'd buy a Quartz? You'd only choose a mechanical with your heart!









The performance of a Quartz movement is far superior in everyway to a mechanical movement. Granted a mechanical movement has more emotional (for want of a better word) appeal but in my opinion the drawbacks at least partly outway this.

As such I don't have any problems with paying more than Â£200 for a quartz watch with a high quality exterior as it does every thing a watch should and isn't a pain in the arse to live with. As has already been discussed in this thread, there's also no reason why a decent mechanical movement should cost a lot more than a quartz movement to make so I can't see how you can say that a quartz watch should cost no more than a certain amount but a mechanical can.

I do understand the appeal of mechanicals but I also think they can be vastly overated, and quartz bashing just smacks of snobbery in my opinion!


----------



## pugster

> there's also no reason why a decent mechanical movement should cost a lot more than a quartz movement to make so I can't see how you can say that a quartz watch should cost no more than a certain amount but a mechanical can.


the fact remains the same, quartz movements are cheaper to make and buy than mechanicals due to the amount of time producing -parts/assembly being more than a quartz ,this means they have more cost involved than a quartz,prices/profit are adjusted according to initial cost,you cant say that quartz and mechanicals cost the same to produce because they dont,they both have a different amount of parts ,more parts =more money to produce,this is the same with virtually everything you buy,not just watches.

i guess ppl also look at the cost of replacing the parts should something go wrong ,its amazing how much you have paid for a case in alot of quartz watches that need replacement movement.


----------



## AlexR

Griff said:


> P.s.
> 
> I apologise before hand if this thread resurrects Alex!!



















In answer to your question,yes they are worth it.Would rather spend a grand on a quartz I like than a mech I did not 



jasonm said:


> Ahhh thats sweet,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would wear it with pride


I would wear it with a long sleeve shirt


----------



## mach 0.0013137

AlexR said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> 
> P.s.
> 
> I apologise before hand if this thread resurrects Alex!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In answer to your question,yes they are worth it.Would rather spend a grand on a quartz I like than a mech I did not
> 
> 
> 
> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh thats sweet,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would wear it with pride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would wear it with a long sleeve shirt
Click to expand...

How about if it had some diamonds round the bezel?









Good to see you back Uncle Marvo


----------



## AlexR

That would do it Mac


----------



## mach 0.0013137

AlexR said:


> That would do it Mac


Knew it would, you do like your bling


----------



## AlexR

I have toned it down a bit Mac







Never wear a watch anymore







Honest,can't be arsed with the things


----------



## mach 0.0013137

AlexR said:


> I have toned it down a bit Mac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never wear a watch anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honest,can't be arsed with the things


So true, I can`t see why people make such a fuss, a cheap and cheerful quartz would do the job just as well as a so called proper watch


----------



## AlexR

Yep.

Honestly Mac,have not worn a watch in ages.Use my mobile phone to tell the time.That takes a battery and it has other uses not like an expensive mech watch


----------



## mach 0.0013137

I wonder if there`s a forum somewhere for mobile phone collectors and if not how long before there will be ?


----------



## AlexR

I could start one?  Roy would let me.I am his favourite


----------



## mach 0.0013137

AlexR said:


> I could start one?  Roy would let me.I am his favourite


The prodigal son returns


----------



## AlexR

Blame Roy for my return,he awoke my slumber









Talking mobile phones.I bet MrC would join my forum,he goes through phones like Jason goes through pants


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Is it wise to bring up Jason`s pants at this time of night, children might be viewing this forum


----------



## AlexR

Oh yes.Jason is tucked up as well,so better wait until he is here and cannot defend himself against my mighty onslaught


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Jase`s probably totally _`drained`_ after a days `educational` filming


----------



## AlexR

Jase is always drained,it costs him enough


----------



## jasonm

**** off you two


----------



## AlexR




----------



## mach 0.0013137

jasonm said:


> **** off you two


Is that anyway to speak to your elders & betters?


----------



## jasonm

Its late, Im knackered, I would love to be more verbose but I cant be arsed









So **** off is the best I can do at the moment


----------



## AlexR

It has done you proud in the past Jase why no know?


----------



## mach 0.0013137

jasonm said:


> Its late, Im knackered


I told you so


----------



## AlexR

Jase what you been doing?


----------



## jasonm

Nothing much Alex, long day at my sisters, nephews christening, lots of 'olds' to look after, long drive etc etc....


----------



## Griff

AlexR said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> 
> P.s.
> 
> *I apologise before hand if this thread resurrects Alex!! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In answer to your question,yes they are worth it.Would rather spend a grand on a quartz I like than a mech I did not
> 
> 
> 
> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh thats sweet,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would wear it with pride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would wear it with a long sleeve shirt
Click to expand...

****!!!

The resurrection of Alex has actually happened!!!!









Funny really........I just watched Jeepers Creepers 11 last night as well.









Best go and fetch me some harpoons!!!


----------



## Henry W

I would say i've never seen a quartz watch i'd be willing to pay ofer Â£500 for. I really like the tissot T-Touch and T-Navigator. Both around the Â£400 mark, but I really dont see the point in some of these diamond and gold plated batteries. Ventura are a possibility, but their extra price is because of their extra style.

Some of the functions on watches i think are almost useless though. I dont think an extra Â£1000 investment ontop af a Panerai to get the chronograph version is worth it, why do i need a Â£1000 stopwatch when i just want to tell the time?!? (in style!)


----------



## devs

I had an Omega Time Computer that was a great looking but expensive Quartz watch.


----------

